
Apple and Google named in US lawsuit over Congolese child cobalt mining deaths - pionerkotik
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2019/dec/16/apple-and-google-named-in-us-lawsuit-over-congolese-child-cobalt-mining-deaths
======
onreact
Yeah, blood minerals from Africa are a very common problem.

Cobalt, coltan, tantalum - you name it. We all use them daily.

They have been fueling the war in Congo for over a decade.

You most likely own technology build on child or slave labor minerals.

Thus initiatives like the Fairphone have been born.

